# Récupérer les fichiers caches de Firefox/Safari



## Joe Le Mort (11 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à récupérer les fichiers d'une page déjà parcouru sur Firefox/Safari.
Un peu comme IE propose sur PC, la liste des fichiers dans un dossier Cache ou temporaire.
exemple je lis une vidéo youtube, j'aimerais pouvoir la récupérer dans le cache (je sais qu'il y a des plugin ff pour cela), meme chose pour des images.

y a t-il moyen de faire cela ? Sinon quelles aternative existe ?

Merci


----------



## RDD (11 Mars 2009)

Dans Safari, le menu Fenêtre / Activité te permet de lister l'ensemble des éléments chargés dans la page consultée. La vidéo est alors facilement identifiable.


----------



## Joe Le Mort (11 Mars 2009)

merci RDD.
Sais tu si on peut sauvegarder un des fichiers sur le disque ?


----------



## RDD (11 Mars 2009)

Il suffit de double cliquer dans la fenêtre ouverte via le menu Fenêtre / Activité sur la ligne qui correspond au fichier (pour les vidéos, la ligne est facilement repérable la taille du fichier étant en général assez imposante) et Safari lance illico le téléchargement.

Sinon, pour Firefox tu as le module *Unplug* qui gère très simplement le téléchargement des vidéos et de l'audio des pages Web


----------



## jolicrasseux (11 Mars 2009)

RDD a dit:


> Il suffit de double cliquer dans la fenêtre ouverte via le menu Fenêtre / Activité sur la ligne qui correspond au fichier (pour les vidéos, la ligne est facilement repérable la taille du fichier étant en général assez imposante) et Safari lance illico le téléchargement.
> 
> Sinon, pour Firefox tu as le module *Unplug* qui gère très simplement le téléchargement des vidéos et de l'audio des pages Web


Une fois le fichier téléchargé, souvent il faut ajouter:".flv" en suffixe pour pouvoir l'ouvrir et l'enregistrer.


----------



## RDD (11 Mars 2009)

Et pour le lire *VLC* est en général recommandé


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Mars 2009)

RDD a dit:


> Et pour le lire *VLC* est en général recommandé


Le pack de codecs Perian permet aussi de les lire dans d'autres logiciels (QuickTime, ...).


Note du modo : Pour les applications "internet" (dont Safari et Firefox font partie), ça se passe dans "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.


----------



## Joe Le Mort (12 Mars 2009)

Merci pour vos excellentes réponses, l'activité de Safari est parfait pour moi


----------



## Augure (23 Avril 2010)

cool le sujet que je voulais ( même si il a dériver en "comment prendre les vidéo sur YT  )

voila, j'ai une collègue qui sur Safary à regardé ces mails sur un webmail hier et ...

suspense

... en à effacé un de TRES important !
notre responsable info ( qui est le service info a lui tout seul ), n'est pas la et je crains un système de backup automatique (genre tous les soir, et le backup du soir écrase le backup J-3).

donc je me demandais si il était possible de fouiller dans les fichier cache de SAFARI pour récurer ne serai-ce qu'un format text du mail ???


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Avril 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé' 


Augure a dit:


> donc je me demandais si il était possible de fouiller dans les fichier cache de SAFARI pour récurer ne serai-ce qu'un format text du mail ???


Oui, pour ne récupérer qu'un texte brut, c'est tout-à-fait jouable.

Les fichiers du cache de Safari sont dans le dossier _(maison)_/Bibliothèque/Caches/Safari/ . Pour éviter de perdre l'information, fais-en rapidement une copie.

Sous ce dossier figurent deux niveaux de sous-dossiers numérotés, le dernier niveau contenant des fichiers avec une extension _.cache_, dont on peut voir le contenu non formaté avec TextEdit, par exemple.

Une recherche d'après la date et l'heure de création et/ou un contenu connu (adresse e-mail, par exemple) devrait permettre de retrouver l'information souhaitée, si elle n'a pas disparu.


----------



## Augure (26 Avril 2010)

merci pour la manip 


je suis pas devant la machine, je vous dirais ce que cela ma donné ! ^^




edit : et merci pour le bienvenue... même si je vous connais un peu à travers :
http://forum.boinc-af.org/index.php/topic,2154.0.html
^^


----------

